# Serra da Estrela - 21 Novembro 2010



## ACalado (21 Nov 2010 às 18:45)

Boas Tardes!

Resolvi fazer uma visita a Serra da Estrela no dia de hoje, deixo umas fotos 

Condições Actuais no momento.

Temperatura:-2ºc
Vento: Moderado a Forte
Aguaceiros de Neve e Nevoeiro





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Com o maciço central no horizonte





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Grande ondulação na barragem devido ao vento.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por fim deixo um pequeno vídeo


----------



## Veterano (21 Nov 2010 às 18:50)

Boa reportagem, spiritmind.

  Infelizmente mais uma vez a porcaria do nevoeiro a estragar a paisagem...


----------



## Teles (21 Nov 2010 às 19:04)

Muito bom spiritmind, até faz crescer agua na boca


----------



## Meteo Caldas (21 Nov 2010 às 19:20)

Boas fotos e belo video Spiritmind


----------



## Dan (21 Nov 2010 às 19:39)

Magníficas imagens


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Nov 2010 às 19:46)

Fotos bem frias e brutais


----------



## Mjhb (21 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

Ai ai ai...  Que bela reportagem spiritmind! E que bonita que está a nossa "menina".

Nunca mais chega é a ver de eu ver o elemento mágico...


----------



## João Soares (21 Nov 2010 às 20:45)

Ai que volta a nostalgia 

O nevoeiro como sempre a estragar a bonita paisagem que a Serra da Estrela nos proporciona, mas mesmo assim não perde o encanto da neve. 
Excelente foto-reportagem, Spiritmind.


----------



## MSantos (21 Nov 2010 às 20:50)

Belas fotos

Ai Neve que nunca mais desces a serra e me vens visitar


----------



## Brigantia (21 Nov 2010 às 22:38)

Muito boas *spiritmind*

Para começar não foi nada mau


----------



## Pirata (22 Nov 2010 às 14:05)

Essa foto da ondulacao da barragem................. simplesmente sem comentarios....... LINDO!


----------



## ct2jzr (22 Nov 2010 às 14:28)

Muito porreiro.


----------



## AnDré (22 Nov 2010 às 21:31)

Muito bom *spiritmind*!

É pena o nevoeiro insistir em estar sempre presente.

Quanto à barragem, imaginem o que era uma ondulação assim com uns 8ºC negativos...


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Nov 2010 às 01:52)

AnDré disse:


> Muito bom *spiritmind*!
> 
> É pena o nevoeiro insistir em estar sempre presente.
> 
> Quanto à barragem, imaginem o que era uma ondulação assim com uns 8ºC negativos...



Com 8 negativos ainda encontrávamos algum urso polar cheio de calor perdido no caminho rumo ao Ártico... 
ah, Serra sem nevoeiro não seria a mesma para nós que sempre queremos ver tudo em redor!  

Quanto ás fotos, bela, branca e pura, uma beleza que perdura...


----------



## actioman (23 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

Bela reportagem spiritmind! 

Como sempre a nossa Estrela vestida de gala e a rigor!

Gostei bastante do vídeo,com o som daquele ventinho até dá para lhe sentir o cheiro!!! 

Obrigado!


----------

